# We now have a CD!



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank earned his CD title today, I'm so proud of him he's only 16 mos and he did it in 3 shows, with a First and 2 seconds. 
He even stuck his sit/stay when the 2 dogs next to him got into a wrestling match rolling around on the floor. 
Frank looked at those dogs like  boys you are going to be in trouble if you dont' sit up and behave.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Four paws and two thumbs up. Congrats


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great job! Congrats to you both!! wish I coulda seen the look on franks face with those two misbehavin dawgs


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!!! Well done!!!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

congrats


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

That's awesome! Congratulations!!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Was that the show in Lebanon this weekend? Seeing two dogs playing during group exercises would have scared the heck out of me!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Everyone!
That was the show in Lebanon, When those dogs started playing around I thought for sure Frank would get up and move out of their way or come to me but he didnt'.

That was the first day, the second day the dogs to the right of him stood up and just left, but Frank stayed right where he was supposed to. We laughed and said "Poor Frank may get a complex that the other kids dont' want to sit next to him"

The Judge did comment when we left the ring that Frank looked like he was happy and having Fun the whole time we were out there.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Excellent .

Do do you think you will continue and get the CDX ?

Were there any other shepherds in competition.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

carmspack said:


> Excellent .
> 
> Do do you think you will continue and get the CDX ?
> 
> ...


 
I'm starting classes in open work the first week of October, the Trainer I work with told me last week she thought Frank was more then ready to start them, I'm also thinking of doing some Rally with him too while I'm training for his CDX. 

I didn't see any other shepherds there, and I looked in the show catalog and there wasn't any list in there either for the obedience. My mom always goes with me (she doesn't show but is there for an extra hand for our whole group) we were talking about how it seems like you dont' see alot of shepherds in the obedience rings.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's so awesome! Congratulations to you and Frank


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Franksmom said:


> That was the first day, the second day the dogs to the right of him stood up and just left, but Frank stayed right where he was supposed to.




Good boy, Frank!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Come to think of it, I don't see many GSDs at obedience shows. Odd, considering how popular they are as a breed. But there's always at least one other Belgian Shepherd, usually a Tervuren.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's awesome, congratulations!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats! 

I completely derped for a second and thought you meant CD as in a compact disc at first. Heh.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations... awesome job.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Congrats!! WTG Frank 

GSDs are out there showing. Though my Moxie gets mistaken for a Belgian Shepherd all the time lol (black longcoat).


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations to you both!!!!! That's awesome!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

AWESOME!! Congrats to you both!!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Fantastic!!!! Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> Come to think of it, I don't see many GSDs at obedience shows. Odd, considering how popular they are as a breed. But there's always at least one other Belgian Shepherd, usually a Tervuren.


Seems like I'm seeing more and more Terv's too. One of the shows I go too will usually have GSD's but at the other shows they're not too common


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

SUPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations :congratulations:!!!!!

Lee


----------

